# Dump Stations



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Taking our new outback for our first run this weekend to NJMP raceway. Friday to sunday! I am excited not to have to use a hotel or tents for the first time!!

My better half asked me the question this morning of where are we gonna dump. I thought not a problem we have an RV dealer around the corner from us. We will use their dump station, even if we had to pay for it. was my plan all along since before I bought the rv.

Stop in to see what they charge for the dump and they said they don't have one. I was a bit in shock. I asked them where the closest dump station was - they said no where close.

When i got home i started looking on the net for a dump site. Closest i could find was 50 miles out of my way









I have a septic and will get it setup for dumping now and then but wasn't planning to dump into it all the time. What do you guys do for dump stations? You guys lucky enough to have one close by? Almost all of my rv'ing this year will be to the track for racing. All dry camping no hookups except power (sometimes)

Anyone know of some dump spots in NJ? Turnpike rest stops? I know flying J has a dump station but there is only 1 in the state and its 70 miles away. We have petro truck stops but I don't know yet if they have dump stations.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Try your local water/sewer treatment facility. They all have RV dump stations around here.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a bit lucky as I live a few blocks from a Illinois Beach State Park.

Have you checked the link below?? Pretty good info there.

Clicky link thingy


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's another list rvdumps


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can also Google it

type - RV Dump (and your zip code)


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Some rest areas on the interstates have them as well as a few truck stops too.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Does the speedway you're going to have a honey wagon that comes around and pumps out for you? If they do and you calculate how many miles out of the way and dump fees it may be worth just letting them pump out your tanks at the track. This past March we brought the Outback to Martinsville and the honey wagon came around everyday, with 40 gal tanks we didn't need their services, I dumped the tanks when I got home. Settting up a way to pump out at home is the best way IMO if you do alot of camping with no facilities. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Before we got a seasonal lot, we were at a storage lot with a dump station. Usually we dump prior to leaving campgrounds while we are on the road. I have used the rest area dump stations out west though and they are convenient.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn lots of lucky people!

Using the links ya guys gave - still no campgrounds or dumps in my area. NJ must hate rv's!

I see one campground about 40 miles away from me.................. so far my only bet unfortunately. I will be on the lookout on the turnpikes when i head to far away tracks. But the jersey track won't have anything to and back I think.

And no honey wagons for me. They aren't nascar events so hardly any rv's around. I don't watch the races I race (and also just ride the track on non race days). Most of the racers are poor and spend all their money on racing. So they be in tents! I guess thats why no honey wagon.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Does the speedway you're going to have a honey wagon that comes around and pumps out for you? If they do and you calculate how many miles out of the way and dump fees it may be worth just letting them pump out your tanks at the track. This past March we brought the Outback to Martinsville and the honey wagon came around everyday, with 40 gal tanks we didn't need their services, I dumped the tanks when I got home. Settting up a way to pump out at home is the best way IMO if you do alot of camping with no facilities. Good luck.
> 
> Brad


BTW what did you do at home for your dump? I'm debating to T off my 4" cleanout with a 4" pipe and putting it next to my rv pad. But then i could t off and go down to a 1" pipe and use a sewer solution.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I pulled a dump line for the RV off of a 3" ABS clean-out that was in the ground on the side of the house. All I had to do was dig it up down to where it made a 90 degree turn into the foundation and cut it off there. Then added a coupling and pulled the line to where I needed it. A 3" line works fine.

ON EDIT: Our local Chevron gas station has an RV dump. They don't advertise it, but it's there. Perhaps you may find something similar in your area. Also, the RV storage place around the corner has a dump too. Just be on the lookout, you probably have one somewhere nearby


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

forceten said:


> Does the speedway you're going to have a honey wagon that comes around and pumps out for you? If they do and you calculate how many miles out of the way and dump fees it may be worth just letting them pump out your tanks at the track. This past March we brought the Outback to Martinsville and the honey wagon came around everyday, with 40 gal tanks we didn't need their services, I dumped the tanks when I got home. Settting up a way to pump out at home is the best way IMO if you do alot of camping with no facilities. Good luck.
> 
> Brad


BTW what did you do at home for your dump? I'm debating to T off my 4" cleanout with a 4" pipe and putting it next to my rv pad. But then i could t off and go down to a 1" pipe and use a sewer solution.
[/quote]

I have a 2" clean out on the side of my house where I park the OB. All I did was buy a Flojet macerator pump , it discharges the waste through a garden hose, and I stick the hose in the clean out about 3-4 feet.

Brad


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I found this link, maybe something is close to Millville

NJ Dump Sites


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

WAIT A MIN... IT'S JERSEY!!! Just dump it ANYWHERE! No one will notice!!!









/Yeah... I went there
//all in good fun!
///slashies


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

This would do it for you but you gonna pay for it.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-pump-kit/26125

That was just WRONG about Jersey...its not all a sewer.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyBranch said:


> I found this link, maybe something is close to Millville
> 
> NJ Dump Sites


10 Points for knowing I was going to millville









HOLLY GREEN CAMPGROUND
1718 MONROEVILLE ROAD
MONROEVILLE NJ

That place might work. I could take 55 north back and it looks like not too far off the main road.

Ummm so its a camp ground. But I'm not camping there. What do i do? Just pull in and point to my sewer cap and say poop?









Is it common for rv's to stop at campgrounds JUST to use the dump? Or will I be being rude doing so? I know there will be a charge but $5-$10 would be worth it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

forceten said:


> Ummm so its a camp ground. But I'm not camping there. What do i do? Just pull in and point to my sewer cap and say poop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a CG nearby and that's the only use I have for it. Well, that and filling the propane tanks. Call them ahead of time and ask ... but if they're listed in a Dumpstation Resource, then odds are good they make a few extra bucks providing that availability (especially if there's no place else nearby).


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> WAIT A MIN... IT'S JERSEY!!! Just dump it ANYWHERE! No one will notice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Ummm so its a camp ground. But I'm not camping there. What do i do? Just pull in and point to my sewer cap and say poop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a CG nearby and that's the only use I have for it. Well, that and filling the propane tanks. Call them ahead of time and ask ... but if they're listed in a Dumpstation Resource, then odds are good they make a few extra bucks providing that availability (especially if there's no place else nearby).
[/quote]
x2, call ahead of time. Also, if possible, don't stop by right at check out time. There's rarely a line a couple hours after check out.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> This would do it for you but you gonna pay for it.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-pump-kit/26125
> 
> That was just WRONG about Jersey...its not all a sewer.


Can you dump the gray water tanks using that macerator also? I might use that for my home dump station if you can!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. Look around for a state or county campground. I thing there is one in New Jersey. Just kinding, I actually grew up in Madison Borough and like NJ. Especially LBI. Look for camping supply stores like Camping World if there is an RV dealer associated with it they usually have a dump station. Check out the Petro stations they might have one. Not sure where you live but part of the problem maybe that the area is all on septic tanks. I know alot of the shore area is. My guess is you can fill up and plug up a septic tank pretty quickly if it is used by a large number of RV's daily.
Good luck.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

forceten said:


> This would do it for you but you gonna pay for it.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-pump-kit/26125
> 
> That was just WRONG about Jersey...its not all a sewer.


Can you dump the gray water tanks using that macerator also? I might use that for my home dump station if you can!
[/quote]

Yes you can. Just like dumping tanks at the cg you'd want to dump the gray tank last to flush and clean the pump and hose.

Brad


----------

